# Big Running Dog/New Pup



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I just couldn't resist. He will be a big runner and he is a new pup.  See Bob, this is the way a bird dog's ears should look. :beer:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

No docked tail though.....................................


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

cool picture I love watching coyotes , I used to run two miles every morning when I was in college in Texas and two pups about that size would run the whole distance with me and my big German shepherd

Dick you've been getting pretty good with that camera :beer:


----------

